# Eclipse JUnit erzeugt Fehler im Maven-Test



## Hein_nieH (6. Nov 2020)

Hallo, 

nachdem nun Maven bei mir funktioniert habe ich ein neues Problem bei den JUnit Tests.
Ich habe in Eclipse ein bestehendes Java-Projekt in ein Maven-Projekt gewandelt.
Führe ich die im Projekt enthaltenen Tests einzeln aus laufen sie fehlerfrei durch.

Führe ich die Tests via Maven durch sind alle Tests fehlerhaft (Failure).
Es werden jede Menge NullPointerExceptions angezeigt.

Kennt jemand das Problem?
Gruss Hein_nieH


----------



## LimDul (6. Nov 2020)

In der Regel sind es Fehler im Test. Poste mal eine Klasse mit den Fehlerhaften Tests. Beliebter Fehler ist irgendwelche statischen Felder zu verwenden.

Edit: Und den Stacketrace mit der markierten Zeile im Code


----------

